# Ventilated VS Draft Free



## rena88651 (Apr 28, 2013)

Need more info on this. I have two large windows with shutters that close completely, a window on the door and a small area under the nest box. 

I'm having a hard time deciphering between ventilated and draft free. Does ventilation not allow air to move thru?


----------



## rena88651 (Apr 28, 2013)

Here are some shots of the coop


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

rena88651 said:


> Need more info on this. I have two large windows with shutters that close completely, a window on the door and a small area under the nest box.
> 
> I'm having a hard time deciphering between ventilated and draft free. Does ventilation not allow air to move thru?


In the summer time you will need all that you currently have...it's great. In the winter, one has to look at the openings you have compared to the total space in the coop. Yes, you want air to move through your coop...but with how much force.

A draft, by definition, is a current of air in an enclosed space. You want a current of air, just not the East Australian Current!  You'll want a place for it to enter at the bottom of the coop and a place for it to escape at the top, moving humidity up and out along with it. During the winter in a coop, humidity is the enemy..not the cold.

You don't want the wind to blow directly into the coop and onto the birds, as it will ruffle feathers and steal their heat. But, you can use directional flows of air that allow currents of air to flow in(not blow in) and flow out.

The space under your nest boxes can have a short flap of feed sack(or something similar that won't blow upward or let wind blow through it) stapled over it and with the bottom of the flap left open...air will seep in but won't blow in.

Your windows can have plastic stapled over them, leaving 2-4 in. of open area at the top of the window without plastic. This lets in the light, but not the wind. The pop door can stay open all day without any problem...I leave mine open all night as well.

Then you gauge the ventilation...Feel combs in the early morning before you let them out for the day and see if combs are wet with humidity/damp. Also feel of your bedding at that time...is it wet and cold? If so, open up some ventilation areas until these two things are not happening.  Cold and dry is good, cold and wet is not so good.

Keep checking these things throughout the season to change your ventilation if needed....as the seasons change is when you will have to really watch for changing the ventilation. Leave it closed up too long when the days are warming up but the nights still are very cold can create more humidity than normal, so be prepared to make changes in late winter/early spring.


----------

